# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  This Post is no longer valid. I leaving this forum behind.

## SadAndIsolated

This Post is no longer valid.  I leaving this forum behind.

----------


## Doseone

The concept of punishing someone for eternity for acting on sexual urges that you gave them in the first place, is absolutely absurd to me.

----------


## SadAndIsolated

Deleted.

----------


## Doseone

Been there, done that. I used to be really obsessed with apologetics and the philosophy of religion, so I've heard all of this before. I simply don't  accept it. Again, why give people sexual urges at all if it's likely to lead to (supposedly) eternal damnation for a good chunk of humanity? It also seem completely arbitrary for sexual urges to only be moral under certain circumstances (e.g. marriage). It seems obvious to me that sexual urges exist biologically as they lead to furthering the species. It's like throwing somebody in hell because they have a natural urge toward eating when hungry. If it's so bad, why give people this urge? I also don't see why an urge is necessary for a moral decision to be made. I don't have an urge to steal for example, yet in not stealing, it is still my choice to do so. I'd also add that not everyone necessarily has those urges and the degree varies, so it leads to a lot of unfairness.

You're free to believe what you want - I have no interest changing your views. But that's just my opinion.

----------


## Otherside

I'd argue that it is a persons actions that matter, rather than there urges. 

If one has an urge but does not act on it, then they have resisted the urge, made the choice to not act and so have not acted, and are not guilty.

----------


## Doseone

> I'd argue that it is a persons actions that matter, rather than there urges. 
> 
> If one has an urge but does not act on it, then they have resisted the urge, made the choice to not act and so have not acted, and are not guilty.



But why punish people _eternally_ for acting on biological urges that you gave them (especially when you know that humanity wouldn't be able to live up to those standards)? That makes no sense. If it's so sinful, don't put it in their biology.

----------


## Otherside

> But why punish people _eternally_ for acting on biological urges that you gave them (especially when you know that humanity wouldn't be able to live up to those standards)? That makes no sense. If it's so sinful, don't put it in their biology.



I'm not particularly religious in the first place, and I suppose with that context, my answer in context seems odd. I guess I was answering more the hypothetical, "if sex is a sin" question. Although it could apply to any urge. 

As has been mentioned, one may have the urge to steal. Religious or not, most people would argue that stealing is wrong. Is having the urge to steal wrong, but not acting on that the wrong thing to do? I'd argue not. If the person were to act on that, however, that woud be the wrongdoing.

----------


## Cuchculan

We all know right from wrong. I think the main thing is ' what do we each consider to be wrong '. Now if a person is going by their bible what they consider to be wrong, based on their bible, might be different from what others consider to be wrong simply based on their own opinions. ( Not based on any bible ) I think we have to view the religion to try and understand the person. The Christian view point would differ from the normal Catholic view point. Both religions may pray to the same God. But a Christian might have a stronger view point than a normal Catholic. Their religion tends to be a lot deeper than your average Catholic religion. The bible might be used in different ways. Some use it as a way of life. Others read it but don't take it as far as that. To me that is what this all comes down to. A Christian would hold very strong beliefs based on their bible. There would be no changing how they view things. A sin to them might not be a sin to you. Even if you are a Catholic. I have no idea if the whole confession thing exists in the Christian religion? With a Catholic, you feel you have sinned, you go to confession and you tell the priest. Absolved from all your sins. Because you have confessed them. Bit like been handed a clean slate. So if I was asked by a Christian what they should do, I would suggest a talk with the Pastor. Or whoever it is who is the head of their church. It may not be like confession in the Catholic sense, but it would be similar. You are saying were it is you think you are going wrong and you will hear what the Pastor has to say in reply. I doubt it would be to condemn you to hell for all eternity. He would listen to your words. Maybe make a few suggestions back. On how you can right any wrongs you have done. From there it is up to you.

----------


## SadAndIsolated

I'm deleting all the easy stuff, and then I will not be back.

----------


## CloudMaker

if there is a hell we are ALREADY in it

----------

